# DISH 1000 - Quick Help needed Install in 45 minutes.



## nascar2005 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,

I am having a brand new DISH 1000 put in today along with VIP 622 and 625 receivers. I've read confilicting stories regarding if I need to use a DP444 switch or not. The installer contacted me and said that unless I am getting international stuff, I don't need the 44 switch. I told him that I do want to only run one RG-6 to the area of my receiver. He said he doesn't need the switch and he can do what I want to do with only one RG-6 from the DISH 1000 to the VIP622 and then use the separator to connect to the 2 inputs.

Please respond quickly since the installer will be here in about 45 minutes.

Thanks.


----------



## Iceburg (Sep 11, 2003)

I had my 622 installed yesterday and only have one cable coming in. He used a splitter out of that cable then one end went into Home Distribution and the other end went into a Separator and both of those cables went into Sat 1 and Sat 2. Everything works great for me.


----------



## focusmold (Jun 21, 2004)

you will be fine with D1000 and one cable to both the 625 and the 622. If you have any more recievers then you will need a DPP44


----------



## nascar2005 (Mar 6, 2006)

focusmold said:


> you will be fine with D1000 and one cable to both the 625 and the 622. If you have any more recievers then you will need a DPP44


Thanks for the info. That's what I was hoping and just wanted to be sure when the installer comes out, he doesn't have to make a second trip.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

After the install, make sure they take a look at the 625 receiver as well to make sure it is working properly. I had my install yesterday (same setup as yours) and it wasn't until later in the day when I went upstairs only to find that my 625 was and is getting frequent check switch errors.


----------



## focusmold (Jun 21, 2004)

djmav said:


> After the install, make sure they take a look at the 625 receiver as well to make sure it is working properly. I had my install yesterday (same setup as yours) and it wasn't until later in the day when I went upstairs only to find that my 625 was and is getting frequent check switch errors.


are you still getting them?
was it installed at the same time as your 622?


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

nascar2005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having a brand new DISH 1000 put in today along with VIP 622 and 625 receivers. I've read confilicting stories regarding if I need to use a DP444 switch or not. The installer contacted me and said that unless I am getting international stuff, I don't need the 44 switch. I told him that I do want to only run one RG-6 to the area of my receiver. He said he doesn't need the switch and he can do what I want to do with only one RG-6 from the DISH 1000 to the VIP622 and then use the separator to connect to the 2 inputs.
> 
> ...


If you have a DPP twin (the one with 3 coax connectors) and a D1000 you can run 2 dual-tuners, 2 single tuners, or 1 dual-tuner and 1 single tuner without a switch.

If you have more tuners or have a 4th sat dish you should get a DPP44


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

focusmold said:


> are you still getting them?
> was it installed at the same time as your 622?


I am still getting them on the 625. It was not installed at the same time as the 622.
It was part of my original install (942/625).

The 622 replaced my 942. I have a feeling it has something with the installer moving my second dish from 148 to 129.


----------

